# Wo ist der MP3 Plugin für JMF?



## ChrisKu (9. Dez 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte mal ein bisschen mit dem Java Media Framework rumspielen und suche den MP3 Plugin (mp3plugin.jar). Vielleicht bin ich blind, aber auf der entsprechenden Seite von Oracle finde ich zwar eine Anleitung zur Installation, der Download Button führt jedoch nur nur auf eine Seite mit weiteren links, unter denen sich aber der Plugin nicht befindet.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wo sich der Downlaod jetzt befindet?

Vielen Dank

ChrisKu


----------



## Apo (9. Dez 2011)

Ich denke mal das könnte dir helfen.


----------



## ChrisKu (9. Dez 2011)

Apo hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke mal das könnte dir helfen.



Vielen Dank!

Weißt Du, warum Oracle den PlugIn nicht mehr zum Download anbietet oder versteckt?

Gruß

ChrisKu


----------



## Kr0e (9. Dez 2011)

Hinweis: MP3 Codecs oder sonstige propertitäre Codecs werden von JMF nicht unterstüzt weil die meisten die Spiele etc programmieren Indy-DEveloper sind und kein GEld für MP3 & etc. Lizenzen haben.

Du musst bedenken:

Das decodieren von lizenzgeschützten Codecs ist LEGAL aber das kommerzielle anbieten von lizenzgeschützten Audiodateien via MP3 z.b. ist ILLEGAL!

Deshalb arbeitet z.b. JME und sonstige Libs meist mit OGG, da dies ein freies Format ist! Ist im übrigen kaum schlechter als MP3 nur eben unbekannter!

Ich hatte damals für JME eine Videorenderkomponente geschrieben, abe die wollten das nicht, weil es alles dekodieren konnte und die bereits einen OGG Dekoder hatten.., =(

Gruß,
Chris


----------

